# Docking Tails and Dew Claw Removal



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I was asked why I do not do the tail docking and dew claw removal myself. Simply put, I do not have the skill and my vet is very reasonable. I do not have a problem with others doing this if they are competent. I am not.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

fair enough... i was just curious.. seems like you breed one or two litters a year and was kind of curious why you dont do it yourself..


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

For some reason i just couldn't do it myself....i would feel like i was kill'n the poor little dogs.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> For some reason i just couldn't do it myself....i would feel like i was kill'n the poor little dogs.


I wouldn't want to do it either. Are any breeders leaving the dew claws on?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys, there really is nothing to it. I've done literally dozens of Brittany pups over the years. The key is to do the surgeries before they are three days old. The Dew Claws can be snipped off with a set of large toe nail clippers and a touch of quick stop. The tails require a little bigger set of tools. I use a guillotine nail clipper that I sharpen myself. A fine needle and white cotton thread that I soak with alcohol. 

First, keep everything clean. Boil your clippers and needle and use a clean towel to hold the pups on. Certain breeds require a tail be docked to a certain lenght. This is where some experience comes into play. You have to be able to look at the pup and gage how big the tail should be to hit the breed standard. With the needle threaded and ready. I snip the tail off and put two or three stitches to close the tip of the tail. Do they cry? Ofcourse they do, but they stop as soon as they are reunited with their mother. This was taught to me by my Vet and I have never had an issue with infection. After about three weeks, I remove the stitches and you're done. :coolgleam FRANK


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

My vet offered to teach me how to do it if I wanted. However, I have a condition which causes hand tremors and it would not be pretty if I tried to do something which required fine motor skills. Plus, I am a big woosy when it comes to animals. I have patched up people with gunshot wounds, stabbings, compound fractures, serious auto injuries, but I don't think I could dock a tail even if I were able.

But like I said. I have seen many done by breeders and they look great. Some not so great too.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Have seen many bad dew claw removal and tail docking done by, so called, licenced vets. Was told once by someone all you need is a pair of cigar clippers. :yikes: By three days they are going to the Vet for a look-see anyway, so might as well get my moneys worth. I am fine with the whelping and knowing when my Dam is in trouble, but have seen too many bad results from these procedures. If you can do it successfully yourself with good results, good for you. I would rather leave this to someone who has done it for me with no bad results for a good number of years. The difference between a good crop and a bad one isn't just a week like a haircut, the dog and owner lives with it for a lifetime.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Bonz 54 said:


> Guys, there really is nothing to it. I've done literally dozens of Brittany pups over the years. The key is to do the surgeries before they are three days old. The Dew Claws can be snipped off with a set of large toe nail clippers and a touch of quick stop. The tails require a little bigger set of tools. I use a guillotine nail clipper that I sharpen myself. A fine needle and white cotton thread that I soak with alcohol.
> 
> First, keep everything clean. Boil your clippers and needle and use a clean towel to hold the pups on. Certain breeds require a tail be docked to a certain lenght. This is where some experience comes into play. You have to be able to look at the pup and gage how big the tail should be to hit the breed standard. With the needle threaded and ready. I snip the tail off and put two or three stitches to close the tip of the tail. Do they cry? Ofcourse they do, but they stop as soon as they are reunited with their mother. This was taught to me by my Vet and I have never had an issue with infection. After about three weeks, I remove the stitches and you're done. :coolgleam FRANK


Frank,

Thanks for the detailed explanation ... but no thanks ... we are wimps, too. I'll stick with the others and leave it to our vet, as well. They have been doing a great job for many years and with no problems. We also take them in at 3 days for their check-up anyway ...

Happy New Years!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I watched my vet dock tails- I could do it, but would rather not....:sad:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Just make sure that your next dog is a Setter and you won't have a problem with tail docking...... I've seen the dew claws done and it was quick and somewhat painless. But I don't think I could do it........call me a whimp as well.


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

We use rubber bands that we get from our Orthodontist, the tails dry up and fall off anywhere from 2 - 5 days. You do it when they are 2 days old and if the puppies are sleeping they don't even wake up. We didn't have any problems at all, no scares or infections. We did take them in to the vet for their dew claws on day 3, however, we may do them in our next litter.

I have 2 imported dogs that still have their dew claws (just their front feet have them) and they haven't been a problem. Some countries don't allow the dewclaws to be cut, and now some countries don't allow the docking of tails


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Mickey Finn said:


> I wouldn't want to do it either. Are any breeders leaving the dew claws on?


I do not know if other breeders leave them on or not ... but I would be interested in knowing, as well. 

We choose not to leave the dew claws on ... for the simple reason that this little preventative measure saves so many problems later in the fields. Running over fallen trees and brush in the fields with dew claws is an accident waiting to happen, in our opinion. If you have ever had to deal with a messed up - (after being hung up) dew claw you will know what I mean. It is worth having them removed and it is so inexpensive, as well. We find that it is usually less than a day of discomfort for puppies.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Dew claws are simple, and there is no reason for a well bred hunting dog to have them. If they do, I would expect a damn good reason from the breeder, or look elsewhere for a dog (if they are doing a three day checkup, most vets will do dew's for free if they don't want to do it themselves)

Tail docking is a personal preference. It's not difficult, but it's not something I'd recommend doing without having been taught by a vet or a very experienced breeder. You should also have a good relationship with your vet so you don't have an issue getting antibiotics if it were to become necessary. I guess that's the nice thing about having a vet do it, if you end up needing antibiotics, it should be just a phone call.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> We choose not to leave the dew claws on ... for the simple reason that this little preventative measure saves so many problems later in the fields. Running over fallen trees and brush in the fields with dew claws is an accident waiting to happen, in our opinion. If you have ever had to deal with a messed up - (after being hung up) dew claw you will know what I mean. It is worth having them removed and it is so inexpensive, as well. We find that it is usually less than a day of discomfort for puppies.


2x

I'll never just settle for leaving the dewclaws on a gundog. Some breeds have them, some do not. I've had a deal with a couple of torn dewclaws in friend's dogs over the years. Not life threatening, but a bloody mess a mile or more from the truck. Also a possibility for a nasty infection to get started there if not properly treated.

NB


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> 2x
> 
> I'll never just settle for leaving the dewclaws on a gundog. Some breeds have them, some do not. I've had a deal with a couple of torn dewclaws in friend's dogs over the years. Not life threatening, but a bloody mess a mile or more from the truck. Also a possibility for a nasty infection to get started there if not properly treated.
> 
> NB


So, the risk outweighs the benefit of the dog being able to clean out it's own eye's? For what it's worth. I have a husky with hers still attached. She's run all the same country My gun dog does without any problems. She's able to dig debris out of her eye's on her own. Admitedly, her eye lids are very tight to her eye balls. Which helps a great deal.

I don't mind cleaning out the dogs eye's. It's just another part of the post hunt once over to me. I just want the best overall choices made.

ATB


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Mickey Finn said:


> So, the risk outweighs the benefit of the dog being able to clean out it's own eye's? For what it's worth. I have a husky with hers still attached. She's run all the same country My gun dog does without any problems. She's able to dig debris out of her eye's on her own. Admitedly, her eye lids are very tight to her eye balls. Which helps a great deal.
> 
> I don't mind cleaning out the dogs eye's. It's just another part of the post hunt once over to me. I just want the best overall choices made.
> 
> ATB


Hmm guess since the only dogs I own that are not hunting dogs, are family pets I never thought about possible uses for them. On my hunting dogs, yes the risk will outweigh that small benefit. Because I would worry about the dew claw doing damage to the eye if the dog would try to dislodge something themselves. On my non-hunting dogs I always wished they were removed because when playing they use these to grip and hold other dogs and I have had some injuries due to this. Yes, my dogs play hard and rough. A torn dew claw bleeds like a "stuck pig" and is an injury that is prone to be reopened. This will keep me and my dog out of the field until it is healed to the point that it will not reopen, even when bandaged. Finally, this is part of my dogs Breed Standard. People who Show and Trial look at this because it would be a falt, and this may cause me to loose the sale of a pup to someone who will use the dog as the breed was intended.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll never own another birddog with dew claws intact.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

If you have to help get your dog (or a buddies) out of the field and to a Vet without bleeding to death, after it cuts its dew claw, you will fully understand the reason for removing them right after birth. Think about taking a deep cut between your thumb and fore-finger.:yikes: If you understand how many veins and arteries are in that area, you wont hesitate in removing them. The idea of them using it to clean their eyes is foolishness. I clean their eyes after every hunt. I use a cotton swab and eyewash. Much, much safer that way. Eye cleaning is part of the "after hunt check" that I do after every hunt. I have found all kinds of nasties on these checks and I do them without fail. FRANK


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

When I got home last night my new Pointing Dog Journal was in the mail. Had an article on tail docking in it.. Pretty good read.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Bonz 54 said:


> If you have to help get your dog (or a buddies) out of the field and to a Vet without bleeding to death, after it cuts its dew claw, you will fully understand the reason for removing them right after birth. Think about taking a deep cut between your thumb and fore-finger.:yikes: If you understand how many veins and arteries are in that area, you wont hesitate in removing them. The idea of them using it to clean their eyes is foolishness. I clean their eyes after every hunt. I use a cotton swab and eyewash. Much, much safer that way. Eye cleaning is part of the "after hunt check" that I do after every hunt. I have found all kinds of nasties on these checks and I do them without fail. FRANK


Actually, Cleaning is what dew claws are for.(front legs) As for bleeding in the field. Buy some Quick clot. You'll be fine. I don't understand how people can go out into the field un prepared. Then panic and run because of an easily handled injury. 

ATB


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I always have a small "Quick Use" First Aide kit on me. I can see you don't fully understand the type of cut that will happen inside the Dewclaw. Quick Clot or Quick Stop whatever product you choose to use IS NOT going to stop Arterial bleeding. That is not what it is designed for. Pressurized bleeding will just wash the product away and continue to bleed. Why even chance the issue? Dewclaws serve no usefull purpose. Remove them at birth and never have to worry about an unnecessary injury. FRANK


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Bonz 54 said:


> I always have a small "Quick Use" First Aide kit on me. I can see you don't fully understand the type of cut that will happen inside the Dewclaw. Quick Clot or Quick Stop whatever product you choose to use IS NOT going to stop Arterial bleeding. That is not what it is designed for. Pressurized bleeding will just wash the product away and continue to bleed. Why even chance the issue? Dewclaws serve no usefull purpose. Remove them at birth and never have to worry about an unnecessary injury. FRANK


Yeah, I don't know anything about trauma. Thanks


----------

